# REAL Wert einlesen und speichern



## Franzmann (17 Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen !
Ich bin noch recht neu in der Simatic Welt und habe hier eine vielleicht recht "dumme" Frage.
Ich moechte einen Analogwert (REAL) einmalig einlesen . Danach moechte ich eine Zeit X warten und den Wert erneut einlesen ohne den anderen zu überschreiben. Wenn ich beide Werte habe moechte ich Sie miteinander vergleichen.
Das ist auch nicht das Problem , ich weiss nur nicht wie ich mir die Momentaufnahmen der Werte holen kann / abspeichern kann.
Wenn mir hier jemand einen Tip geben koennte / mir helfen koennte waere das echt klasse !
Ich benutze den Simatic Manager und habe STEP7 V5.2 SP1 Hotfix8
mfg
Frank


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juni 2008)

... da will ich mal versuchen, dir auf die Sprünge zu helfen ...

Die Geschichte mit den Zeiten bekommst du warscheinlich hin ...?

In dem Moment, wo "Zeit 1" abgelaufen ist liest du den ersten Wert ein und bildest dir eine Flanke für "Eingelesen". Diese Flanke benutzt du um "Zeit 2" zu starten. Ist diese abgelaufen, so verfährst du wie bei Wert 1 mit einer weiteren Flanke. Diese Flanke benutzt du dann für "Start Auswertung". Nun kannst du ggf. wieder von vorn anfangen.

Deine Stichworte hier um ggf. im Forum weitere Info's zu finden sind "Schrittkette" und "Flanken-Auswertung".

Vielleicht versuchst du dich erstmal an der Sache und bei Problemen stellst du hier dann dein bisheriges Werk vor und es geht dann schon weiter ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2008)

du liest 32bit ein? alldieweil, da steht REAL ... oder hast du den analogwert schon in einen REAL-wert gewandelt? dann hast du ihn ja schon einmal gespeichert, wenn du ihn dann kopieren möchtest nutze in KOP/FUP den block MOVE in AWL


```
*
L    "REALWERT1"
T    "REALWERT2"
```


----------



## Franzmann (17 Juni 2008)

Danke erstmal fuer die super schnellen Antworten.

Nein, ich speichere den Wert bis jetzt nicht ab.
Ich hole ihn mir an meinem Analogen Eingangstreiber ab , welcher mir den Wert als REAL liefert.

Das mit den Zeiten bekomme ich hin .
Nur das Problem ist, worin lege ich dann diesen Wert den ab ???
Ich muss ihn ja irgendwo ablegen wo ich ihn mir bei Bedarf wieder abholen kann .

Ich hoffe ich habe mich halbwegs verstaendlich ausgedrueckt .
Ich moechte dies alles im CFC machen und nicht noch ein SFC dafür aufmachen.

und nochmal Danke fuer die schnellen Infos !

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2008)

du kannst die werte global in einem merkerdoppelwort (MDxy) oder in einem datenbausteindoppelwort (DBxy.DBDuvw) ablegen ... aber eben auch lokal, wenn du einen FB machst, in der STAT-deklaration - dann liegt der wert im instanzdatenbaustein des FB ... bei einem FC wirst du über die globale adressierung, möglichst über die schnittstelle, nicht vorbei kommen ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juni 2008)

@4L:
Ich glaube, dass Franzmann Probleme mit dem Ablauf hat ...

@Franzmann:
Hast du meine Erklärung grundsätzlich verstanden ...?


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @4L:
> Ich glaube, dass Franzmann Probleme mit dem Ablauf hat ...



larry, da steht aber:



Franzmann schrieb:


> Nur das Problem ist, worin lege ich dann diesen Wert den ab ???
> Ich muss ihn ja irgendwo ablegen wo ich ihn mir bei Bedarf wieder abholen kann .


----------



## Franzmann (17 Juni 2008)

Deine Erklärung habe ich verstanden.
Ich habe glaube ich ein Logik-Problem.

Bei meinen Versuchen gelingt es mir bisher nicht einen Wert zu speichern.
Er ändert sich immer wieder.
Da ich mit DB und Merkern bis jetzt noch nicht gearbeitet habe liegt da glaube ich mein Problem.
Also :
Das Hauptproblem was ich habe, ist den REAL-Wert einzufangen / zu speichern um ihn spaeter wieder zu verarbeiten.

Toll wie Ihr euch in Zeug legt !!!!


Frank


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2008)

ok, also doch der ablauf ... larry, sorry ...


wenn deine zeit abgelaufen ist, bekommst du ein high oder ein low signal, das wertest du auf die steigende oder fallende flanke aus und nutzt diesen impuls um:

1. den ALTEN wert von z.b. MD10 in MD14 zu schieben und
2. den NEUEN wert in MD10 zu schreiben

dann brauchst du nur noch den vergleich MD10 zu MD14 machen ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juni 2008)

Das Speichern von nur einem Wert (Flanken-Auswertung) funktioniert so :
	
	



```
U -Start Speichern
UN M10.0
SPBN nSav
 
L -Quell_DBD
T -Ziel_DBD
 
nSav: 
U -Start Speichern
= M10.0
```
M10.0 ist hier die Flanke, die dafür sorgt, dass nur ein Wert eingelesen wird solange "Start Spoeichern" ansteht ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2008)

larry, jetz bekommen wir gleich einen anranzer, dass es in CFC sein soll


----------



## Franzmann (17 Juni 2008)

OK !
Ich programmiere grafisch im Simatic Manager im CFC.
Deshalb ist der Code verwirrend für mich.

Ich habe bis jetzt versanden.

1. Aktion , ich habe mein Einsignal , (steigende Flanke) ich nutze dies und speichere das erste Mal in den Doppelmerker DM1. 
2. Meine 1. Aktion laesst ein Zeitglied starten , welches nach Zeit X abgelaufen ist und mir die naechste positive Signal zum speichern gibt.
In das Doppelmerkerwort DM2.
3. Danach kann ich meine DM wieder holen und verwerten.

Aber nun, weiss ich wirklich nicht (Sorry , sorry , sorry) wie ich das in meinem CFC "grafisch" in das DMW schreiben soll.

WOW , schwere Geburt mit mir was ???
Und ich wuerde hier niemanden anranzen !!!!
Bin echt uber jede Hilfe dankbar....


Frank


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juni 2008)

@4L:
Ich glaube, deine Kugel könnte ich auch ab und an mal gebrauchen ...

@Franzmann:
Ich habe keine Ahnung was CFC ist ... Ich kann dir nur mit "richtigen Programm-Beispielen" weiterhelfen ...


----------



## Franzmann (17 Juni 2008)

CFC

FUP Programmierung


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2008)

also ich würde vorschlagen, du schreibst für diese aktion einen baustein in einer gängigeren sprache KOP/AWL/FUP und bindest diesen dann in deinen CFC-Plan ein ... der funktionsvorrat von CFC ist nicht so überwältigend und ich hab jetzt auf die schnelle auch keine lösungsmöglichkeit gefunden

@larry: das mit dem CFC stand da irgendwo im subtext und *hier* kannste mal nachlesen, worum es sich handelt 



Franzmann schrieb:


> CFC
> 
> FUP Programmierung



mööööp - falsch!


----------



## johnij (17 Juni 2008)

@Franzmann:
Ich habe keine Ahnung was CFC ist ... Ich kann dir nur mit "richtigen Programm-Beispielen" weiterhelfen ...[/quote]

Hallo,
CFC ist nix anders als ein AWL oder SCL code aber nur grafisch dargestellt.
Du kannst deinein AWL-Code schreiben uns nach dem Übersetzen hast du bei dir in CFC_Plan einen CFC-Baustein.

Also wenn du CFC hast , nehme ich an du hast auch SFC (Graph)---> Mit SFC ist es easier, wenn du Problem hast einen AWL-Code zu verstehen 

Gruß johnij


----------



## johnij (17 Juni 2008)

Franzmann schrieb:


> CFC
> 
> FUP Programmierung


   hää
CFC hast du nur in PC S7


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> hää
> CFC hast du nur in PC S7



das ist doch quatsch, jede popelige 300er kann mit CFC programmiert werden ... ebenso wie mit SCL ... weil es eben alles noch compiliert wird - informatik 7. klasse: unterschiedliche darstellungsformen von code und ihre übersetzung


----------



## johnij (17 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das ist doch quatsch, jede popelige 300er kann mit CFC programmiert werden ... ebenso wie mit SCL ... weil es eben alles noch compiliert wird - informatik 7. klasse: unterschiedliche darstellungsformen von code und ihre übersetzung


 
hää?

FUP<>CFC das soll dir klar sein
Informatik hatte ich an der Uni gehabt und nicht in der 7 klasse
So dumme bemerkungen braucht man hier nicht. Die kannst du dir irgendwo einstecken


----------



## Franzmann (17 Juni 2008)

Ich meinte damit das es im CFC so wie in der FUP Programmierung aussieht.


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> hää?
> 
> FUP<>CFC das soll dir klar sein
> So dumme bemerkungen braucht man hier nicht. Die kannst du dir irgendwo einstecken



ich sagte ja auch, das CFC nicht FUP ist ... oder was verstehst du an 


vierlagig schrieb:


> mööööp - falsch!


 nicht?

also immer locker durch die hose atmen, erst alles nochmal lesen und dann losprusten!

so franzmann, was machen wir nu mit dir? baustein schreiben, den du dann in CFC aufrufen kannst?


----------



## johnij (17 Juni 2008)

Also,
ich würde es vorschlagen:
1- Einen kleinen FB zu schreiben, bei dem man nur bei Enable=true lesen darf.
 (Grobe Darstellung)
Input
Eingang: Dword
Enable: Bool

IN_output

Ausgang: Dword 


Netwerk1

Un enable  
SPB  Tue_Nix
L  Eingang
T Ausgang

BEA

Tue_Nix: NOP 1
//*******************************


Nachher kannst du den FB aufrufen 

Gruß johnij


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2008)

mal abgesehen davon, dass die verwendung von code-tags empfehlenswert ist würde ich einen baustein vorschlagen, der die gesamte funktionalität übernimmt ... also einlesen eines wertes, nach bestimmter zeit zweiten wert einlesen, vergleichen, beide werte ausgeben und vergleichsergebnis bit-codiert ausgeben ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juni 2008)

Ho, Ho , Ho ... was ist denn hier los ... Da ist man mal ein paar Minuten absent ...
Müßt ihr euch wegen so etwas kloppen ...?

Zum Thema:
Ich persönlich würde auch die FB-Variante favourisieren ... Da kann man dann auch gleich die Werte schön zwischenspeichern und der Rückgabewert ist danmn das ergebnis der Auswertung ...


----------



## Franzmann (17 Juni 2008)

Wenn man das kann ist das bestimmt der Königsweg.
Da stimme ich Dir zu.

Nur leider ist mir diese Fähigkeit bis jetzt nicht gegeben.


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2008)

Franzmann schrieb:


> Nur leider ist mir diese Fähigkeit bis jetzt nicht gegeben.



das ist nicht schwer! ... wenn dir viele grundkenntnisse fehlen und du noch nen moment zeit hast, nimm dir mal die *ausbildungsunterlage* zur hand

@larry: der hat angefangen *mitdemfingeraufjohnijzeig* *ROFL*


----------



## johnij (17 Juni 2008)

@*Franzmann* 

wenn du bis Abend warten kannst, kann ich dir einen Code zumailen

Gruß johnij


----------



## Franzmann (17 Juni 2008)

Logo kann ich warten .
Das waere klasse !

Sehr nett !


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2008)

und wer nicht bis heut abend warten kann, kann sich ja hier schon mal einlesen:


```
*
FUNCTION_BLOCK FB 10
TITLE =alt/neuwert-vergleich
//baustein zum zeitversetzten einlesen und vergleichen eines REAL-wertes
//
//DATE:     17.06.2008
//AUTHOR:   4lagig
//VERSION:  V0.1 BasicVer
AUTHOR : '4lagig'
VERSION : 0.1


VAR_INPUT
  xPlcPulse : BOOL ;    //CPU-Taktmerker z.b. Mx.5 (1Hz)
  xTrigger : BOOL ;    //Startimpuls
  rValue : REAL ;    //Wert
  iTime : INT ;    //Zeitverzug
END_VAR
VAR_OUTPUT
  xActEquOld : BOOL ;    //neuer Wert == alter Wert
  xActBiggerOld : BOOL ;    //neuer Wert > alter Wert
  xActLowerOld : BOOL ;    //neuer Wert < alter Wert
  rValueActOut : REAL ;    
  rValueOldOut : REAL ;    
END_VAR
VAR
  iTimer : INT ;    
  xOnAir : BOOL ;    
  xHelpFlag1 : BOOL ;    
  xHelpFlag2 : BOOL ;    
  rValueAct : REAL ;    
  rValueOld : REAL ;    
END_VAR
BEGIN
NETWORK
TITLE =

      UN    #xOnAir; //noch nicht getriggert
      U     #xTrigger; //und getriggert
      FP    #xHelpFlag1; //nehmen aber nur die flanke
      SPBN  notn; //wenn das nich, dann gucken wir mal ob schon läuft
      L     #rValue; //wenn doch, dann den wert
      T     #rValueAct; //in den aktuellen wert schieben
      R     #xActEquOld; //vergleichsergebnisse 
      R     #xActBiggerOld; //rücksetzen
      R     #xActLowerOld; // 
      S     #xOnAir; //und aufzeichnungsbit setzen

notn: U     #xOnAir; //es wurde getriggert
      U     #xPlcPulse; //und der CPU-takt-merker (z.b. 1s)
      FP    #xHelpFlag2; //davon aber auch nur die flanke
      SPBN  end; 
      L     #iTimer; //macht uns einen timer
      +     1; //den wir inkrementieren
      T     #iTimer; //und speichern

      L     #iTimer; //hat unser timer den
      L     #iTime; //selben wert wie die vorgabe
      ==I   ; 
      SPBN  end; 
      R     #xOnAir; //stoppen wir die aufzeichnung
      L     0; //setzen den
      T     #iTimer; //timer zurück
      L     #rValueAct; //und verschieben den letzten aktuellen wert
      T     #rValueOld; //in den speicherplatz alter wert
      L     #rValue; //und den aktuellen wert
      T     #rValueAct; //in den speicherplatz des aktuellen werts

      L     #rValueAct; //aktueller wert
      L     #rValueOld; //alter wert
      ==R   ; //gleich?
      SPBN  noeq; 
      =     #xActEquOld; //gleich-bit schreiben

noeq: L     #rValueAct; //aktueller wert
      L     #rValueOld; //alter wert
      >R    ; //größer?
      SPBN  nobi; 
      =     #xActBiggerOld; //größer-bit schreiben

nobi: L     #rValueAct; //aktueller wert
      L     #rValueOld; //alter wert
      <R    ; //kleiner
      SPBN  end; 
      =     #xActLowerOld; //kleiner-bit schreiben

end:  L     #rValueAct; //und die werte noch
      T     #rValueActOut; //nach außen schreiben

      L     #rValueOld; //wenn das wirklich
      T     #rValueOldOut; //notwendig sein sollte

      SET   ; //und den baustein
      SAVE  ; //geordnet verlassen

END_FUNCTION_BLOCK
```


----------



## Franzmann (17 Juni 2008)

WOW !
Das ging ja super schnell.

Vom reinen durchlesen ist dies genau das was ich brauche  !
Auch die einstellbare Zeit ist Klasse und die 3 Ausgänge auch!
(kleiner , grösser und gleich )

Jetzt bräuchte ich jemanden der mir hilft dies in meinen Baustein zu bekommen. *nerv*

Ich habe in meinem Simatic Mangager in der Komponenten_Ansicht unter Bausteine einen neuen leeren Funktionsbaustein FB10 eingefügt.
Nun habe ich den Code hinein kopiert und alles ist rot/ unbekannte Anweisungen
Was koennte ich verkehrt gemacht haben ?

Noch mal vielen Danke hier !
Ihr seid echt SUPER !



Frank


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2008)

über dem bausteinordner müßte es einen ordner quellen geben... rein gehen, neue awl-quelle anlegen, code komplett reinkopieren (das sternchen in der ersten zeile löschen ) und dann übersetzen (Strg+B) ... fertig ist der FB10


----------



## johnij (17 Juni 2008)

nixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Franzmann (17 Juni 2008)

Ihr seid echt die Besten !

Danke , ich meine ich bekomms jetzt hin !

SUUUUUUUPPPPERRR !

:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2008)

@johnij: und wie willst du das mehrfach aufrufen?


----------



## forendiva (17 Juni 2008)

kann nicht verstehen, dass ihr da euer ganzes know how einfach so verschenkt!

und bei sovielen danksagungen in wort und schrift wird mir auch schlecht. dafür gibt es da einen button, da steht danke drauf!

änderung/nachtrag:

da johnij da oben in den beitrag wo "nix..." steht, sein projekt kommentarlos gelöscht hat, dieses aber im folgenden zum verständnis des threads von nöten sein könnte, anbei ein screenshot des FB. habe bewußt keine kommentare eingefügt!
wenn wir uns schon streiten, dann doch bitte mit einem grund!


----------



## Solaris (17 Juni 2008)

Was für ein Wettbewerb, der Franzmann denkt er hat das SPS-Paradies gefunden! Aber der Lerneffekt bleibt fragwürdig...


----------



## johnij (17 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> @johnij: und wie willst du das mehrfach aufrufen?


 
der FB1 wird im OB1 aufgerufen.
Er wird zyklisch aktualisiert


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Was für ein Wettbewerb, der Franzmann denkt er hat das SPS-Paradies gefunden! Aber der Lerneffekt bleibt fragwürdig...



also das paradies ist es hier schon allein der vielen hilfeleistenden wegen ... das mit dem lerneffekt - ja, das hatten wir schon mehrfach diskutiert und irgendwie ... wer in CFC proggt - egal ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Juni 2008)

@Solaris: *ACK*


----------



## johnij (17 Juni 2008)

forendiva schrieb:


> kann nicht verstehen, dass ihr da euer ganzes know how einfach so verschenkt!
> 
> und bei sovielen danksagungen in wort und schrift wird mir auch schlecht. dafür gibt es da einen button, da steht danke drauf!


 

Ich stimme dir 100 % zu


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> der FB1 wird im OB1 aufgerufen.
> Er wird zyklisch aktualisiert



ich bin nicht doof, ich tu nur so 

wenn man jetzt aber zwei, drei, vierhundert werte auf diese weise einlesen möchte?


----------



## johnij (17 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich bin nicht doof, ich tu nur so
> 
> wenn man jetzt aber zwei, drei, vierhundert werte auf diese weise einlesen möchte?


 

 zwei, drei, vierhundert werte pro Zyklus ?


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> zwei, drei, vierhundert werte pro Zyklus ?



die von dir projektierte cpu 315-2dp hat 256zeiten, das heißt, du kannst maximal 128 werte nach deinem verfahren einlesen und die mußt du dann auch noch alle extra bearbeiten (timer-nr. ändern) ... ob das im sinne des erfinders ist?


----------



## johnij (17 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> die von dir projektierte cpu 315-2dp hat 256zeiten, das heißt, du kannst maximal 128 werte nach deinem verfahren einlesen und die mußt du dann auch noch alle extra bearbeiten (timer-nr. ändern) ... ob das im sinne des erfinders ist?


 

die S7-315 2 DP war in einem alten Testprojekt darin.
Das hat mit der gestellten Frage nix zu tun.


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> die S7-315 2 DP war in einem alten Testprojekt darin.
> Das hat mit der gestellten Frage nix zu tun.



is ok, sollte nicht mit dir diskutieren - verstehst sowieso nicht was ich meine ... 

btw: können dir die siemensleute mit deinem router weiterhelfen oder kommt das aufs selbe raus, was dir fritze gestern schon angeraten hat?


----------



## johnij (17 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> is ok, sollte nicht mit dir diskutieren - verstehst sowieso nicht was ich meine ...
> 
> btw: können dir die siemensleute mit deinem router weiterhelfen oder kommt das aufs selbe raus, was dir fritze gestern schon angeraten hat?


 
ich habe es selbst gelöst. 

Es scheint, du bist sehr überheblich.
Das ist keine gute Einstellung.
http://de.wikiquote.org/wiki/%C3%9Cberheblichkeit

Ich komme mal aus der Uni,ich bin noch ganz jung. Vielleciht habe ich nicht viele Erfahrunge wie du. Ich kann aber sehr schnell lernen


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Es scheint, du bist sehr überheblich.
> Das ist keine gute Einstellung.



*ROFL* ...meinst du also? hehe... das dachten und denken andere auch, einige davon sind jetzt auf meinem profil als freunde verzeichnet  ...niveau sieht nur von unten aus wie arroganz 



johnij schrieb:


> Ich komme mal aus der Uni,ich bin noch ganz jung. Vielleciht habe ich nicht viele Erfahrunge wie du. Ich kann aber sehr schnell lernen



hmm, ich hab mein diplom auch erst 3 jahre und bin jetzt 26 - behaupte mal: ich bin jung! ... wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## johnij (17 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> *ROFL* ...meinst du also? hehe... das dachten und denken andere auch, einige davon sind jetzt auf meinem profil als freunde verzeichnet  ...niveau sieht nur von unten aus wie arroganz
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, ich hab mein diplom auch erst 3 jahre und bin jetzt 26 - behaupte mal: ich bin jung! ... wie siehts bei dir aus?


 

Ich bin 23 j alt,immer hin jünger als du


----------



## Franzmann (17 Juni 2008)

Was rennen hie Leute mit verklärten Meinungen herum ???

Haltet euer "Wissen" bloß bei euch , so bleibt ihr wichtig *ROFL*-

Und um den Lerneffekt mal zu beschreiben, habe ich bis jetzt versucht nachzuvollziehen was mir zugeschickt worden ist.
Wer nur stumpf was einbaut ist selber schuld.
Aber das sollte den Leuten wohl selber ueberlassen werden.
Aber das ist ads geiler an Foren.
Es gibt LEute die sich angagieren und Leute die einfach draufhauen nur um zu zeigen wie toll sie sind !

Und sich zu freuen und danke zu sagen finde ich besser als alles als selbstverständlich hin zu nehmen und super cooool zu bleiben !

Ich fand einige Leuts hier trotzdem extrem klasse nur ueberlege jetzt ob ich hier noch mal was reinschreibe und Hilfe suche.

Wenn das Dein Bestreben war , dann hast du es geschafft.
Geh doch einfach in ein kleines Forum was nur Dir allein gehört und da kannste mit Dir und Deinem Wissen alleine "spielen".

So , das musste raus.
Sowas finde ich nämlich echt unterste Schublade .
Ich weiss das jetzt wahrscheinlich eine Lawine runter kommt , aber das musste sein.

Frank


----------



## johnij (17 Juni 2008)

@ Frank
Das forum ist da, um zu helfen.
Solche Arroganz gehört hier nicht hin

Solche Penner können mich mal  

MFG johnij


----------



## forendiva (17 Juni 2008)

*denkt mal über euer auftreten nach!*

bei johnijs projekt sieht man, dass er gerade erst von der uni kommt! funktion fragwürdig! und wie geht das: 23 und uni-absolvent?

das der franzmann hier so vom leder zieht - sei es ihm gegönnt, wenn er dann doch irgendwann mal den danke-button finden würde ... angeblich haben ihm ja mehrere leute geholfen. vierlagig war es sicher nicht, denn da hat solaris recht: so kann er nichts lernen!

noch auf die arroganzaussagen von johnij einzugehen ist mir dann jetzt auch zu popelig - dazu wurde schon alles gesagt:



> niveau sieht nur von unten aus wie arroganz


*ACK*


----------



## johnij (17 Juni 2008)

forendiva schrieb:


> bei johnijs projekt sieht man, dass er gerade erst von der uni kommt! funktion fragwürdig! und wie geht das: 23 und uni-absolvent?
> 
> 
> Abitur mit 17 (Aus Frankreich=12 Jahre) + 5 Jahre Uni + 1 Jahr berufserfahrung ---> man muss rechnen können
> ...


----------



## forendiva (17 Juni 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Abitur mit 17 (Aus Frankreich=12 Jahre) + 5 Jahre Uni + 1 Jahr berufserfahrung ---> man muss rechnen können


 
danke fürs vorrechnen



johnij schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen meine Projekte??
> ich kann wenigstens was lösen im gegensatz zu dir.
> Also wenn man nix kann-->Die Klappe halten


 
das problem ist, dass ich es kann und deswegen feststellen muß, dass du am ziel vorbeigeschrammt bist. du liest in deinem projekt den wert 10 sekunden lang ein, das ganze zwei mal. es ging darum die werte zu zwei zeitpunkten einzulesen - franzmann, bitte korrigier mich, wenn ich falsch liege.
darüber hinaus vermischst du globale und lokale variablen, was als unsauber eingestuft werden darf.
achso: für deine anwendung ist kein FB notwendig - also nicht nur aufschnappen, was andere - mit anderen hintergrund, weil sie eben wissen wovon sie reden - mal äußern, sondern selber nachdenken ... letzteres scheint dir ein wenig abzugehen, ebenso ist dein umgangston "unter aller sau"!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Juni 2008)

forendiva schrieb:


> kann nicht verstehen, dass ihr da euer ganzes know how einfach so verschenkt!









Was ist denn nach Deiner Meinung nach der Sinn des Forums?

Ja, andre machen mit ihrem Know how lieber in ein :TOOL: nach dem Anderen.


----------



## forendiva (17 Juni 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Was ist denn nach Deiner Meinung nach der Sinn des Forums?


 
auf den richtigen weg gebracht zu werden?!



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ja, andre machen mit ihrem Know how lieber in ein :TOOL: nach dem Anderen.


 
*é *


----------



## johnij (17 Juni 2008)

forendiva schrieb:


> danke fürs vorrechnen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## forendiva (17 Juni 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> hää?
> 
> die 10 Sekunden sind einfach zum testen. Im Programm kann esr stattdessen
> 100 ms oder so einstellen


 
dann wird der wert über einen zeitraum von 100ms eingelesen, in diesen 100ms kann er sich ändern wie er möchte. dann machst du eine harte umschaltung und liest den anderen wert über 100ms ein. während dieser zeit kann auch dieser sich ändern.
der vergleich wird immer durchgeführt und so kann keine aussage darüber getroffen werden ob nun der alte und der neue wert unterschiedlich ist.
der vergleicher ist übrigens auch falsch 

aber ich seh schon, 4L hat recht - du verstehst das sowieso nich...


----------



## Fritze (17 Juni 2008)

Hallo jonij,
du solltest vieleicht deises Thema für Heute abhaken eine Nacht drüber schlafen und Morgen frisch ans Werk gehen.
Was dir die anderen Sagen wollten ist, dass der Wert zum Zeitpunkt X eingelesen und gespeichert serden soll und nicht über X-Sekundenlang gelesen und am Ende gespeichert.
Weiter sucht jeder erfahrene Programmierer bei solchen Funktionen nach universell einsetzbarer schreibweise die nicht durch unterschiedliche CPUs beeinträchtigt wird oder abhängig ist.
Aber wenn du nicht allen in diesem Forum auf die Füße treten willst, dann befolge meinen ersten Rat und Antworte HEUTE nicht mehr.
MfG Fritze


----------



## forendiva (17 Juni 2008)

Fritze schrieb:


> Aber wenn du nicht allen in diesem Forum auf die Füße treten willst, dann befolge meinen ersten Rat und Antworte HEUTE nicht mehr.


 
was is das denn für ne gequirlte kacke - damit franzmann hier auch noch was lernt, solaris und larry wollen das ja so, sollten wir das ausdiskutieren!


----------



## Solaris (17 Juni 2008)

Warumn nutz Ihr Eure Zickenpower nicht für vernünftige Erklärungen zu Euren Programmcode? Dann wär das Problem bestimmt schon vom Tisch. Auf eine fachliche Antwort folgen zwei Spam-Beiträge :sb5:

Das ist keine gute Werbung für neue Forum-Teilnehmer!

Das habt Ihr doch garnicht nötig. Und das Ihr noch so jung seid... das geht auch vorbei *ROFL*

4L hat sowieso Heimvorteil


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Warumn nutz Ihr Eure Zickenpower nicht für vernünftige Erklärungen zu Euren Programmcode? Dann wär das Problem bestimmt schon vom Tisch.



ich denke, mein code ist ausreichend dokumentiert und bei fragen, bin ich gern bereit diese zu beantworten!



Solaris schrieb:


> Auf eine fachliche Antwort folgen zwei Spam-Beiträge :sb5:


 
frag ich mich natürlich wer hier am meisten spammt? 



Solaris schrieb:


> 4L hat sowieso Heimvorteil


aber nich im forum, nur im neunorden


----------



## forendiva (18 Juni 2008)

@johnij:

hast du nicht noch ein abschließendes statement zu machen?


----------



## johnij (18 Juni 2008)

forendiva schrieb:


> @johnij:
> 
> hast du nicht noch ein abschließendes statement zu machen?


 
Ich habe nix mehr zu sagen

Solche Sprüche in dem Forum kann man sich sparen.Die bringen sowieso net weiter

MFG johnij


----------



## forendiva (18 Juni 2008)

also stelle ich abschließend fest, dass dein projekt

1. nicht den anforderungen entspricht
2. nicht mit den ungeschriebenen regeln sauberer programmierung einhergeht
3. zum herunterladen nicht empfohlen werden kann
4. du arrogant bist
5. dir fehler nicht eingestehst
6. anfänger und lernwillige auf falsche ideen bringst und
7. die ganze diskussion hätte vermieden werden können, wenn du nicht so viele "hää?"´s verwendet hättest


----------



## johnij (18 Juni 2008)

Nur zu Info,
ich arbeite mal in der Entwicklung und ich habe das Projekt schnell gemacht wegen der Zeit knappheit.

Vielleicht hast du recht, ich gebe zu die Lösung von 4Lag ist umfangreicher.
Ich bin sowieso immer bereit, mich von anderen erfahrenen SPs´er zu verbessern

MFG johnij


----------



## forendiva (18 Juni 2008)

was verstehst du an ABSCHLIESSEND nicht? - dies ist eine rethorische frage und bedarf keiner antwort!

das von dir zusammenschusterte "projekt" hat nichts mit dem thema dieses threads zu tun und zeigt nur, wie es nicht gemacht werden sollte - negativ beispiele sollten aber als solche gekennzeichnet werden!

die lösung von vierlagig hat auch ihre schwächen - aber sie ist nicht nur umfangreicher sondern zu allem überfluß ist es *EINE* lösung!


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Juni 2008)

An Forendiva und Johnij:

*Es reicht ...*

Hat hier nicht einer mal was von Profilieren etc. geschrieben ?
Was macht ihr denn da gerade ?

Für so etwas wäre hier im Forum vielleicht eine Rubrik "Kindergarten" nicht schlecht ...
Vielleicht versucht ihr es beide dort einmal ...


----------



## johnij (18 Juni 2008)

forendiva schrieb:


> was verstehst du an ABSCHLIESSEND nicht? - dies ist eine rethorische frage und bedarf keiner antwort!
> 
> das von dir zusammenschusterte "projekt" hat nichts mit dem thema dieses threads zu tun und zeigt nur, wie es nicht gemacht werden sollte - negativ beispiele sollten aber als solche gekennzeichnet werden!
> 
> die lösung von vierlagig hat auch ihre schwächen - aber sie ist nicht nur umfangreicher sondern zu allem überfluß ist es *EINE* lösung!


 

Also,

Es reicht mir wirklich.
Penner wie du, können mich mal am Arsch lecken
 Idiot


----------



## afk (18 Juni 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...niveau sieht nur von unten aus wie arroganz


Hab ich hier im Forum schon mehrfach gelesen, darum muß ich dazu jetzt mal was loswerden:

*Arroganz sieht auch von oben nicht wie Niveau aus !*

Sollte manch eine(r) mal drüber nachdenken ... 


Gruß Axel


----------



## funkdoc (19 Juni 2008)

boah eh, was da an müll läuft ist ja nicht zu fassen...

der will bloss in einem gewissen zeitabstand einen wert speichern und rausgekommen sind:

6 seiten müll... 

grüsse


----------



## vierlagig (19 Juni 2008)

um das jetzt endgültig abzuschließen und weitere (un)qualifizierte postings zu vermeiden (da rot und groß offensichtlich nicht funktioniert, in einer neutralen schriftart...) hier ein abriss aus der kommunikation mit franzmann



			
				vierlagig schrieb:
			
		

> haste den baustein zum laufen gebracht?





			
				franzmann schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Ich habe zuerst deinen Baustein eingebaut. Alles Läuft , alles gut.
> Dann habe ich mir die Funktionsweise des Bausteins angeschaut und versucht "analog" nachzubauen. [...]
> Durch diese Arbeit ist mir einiges klar geworden und habe die ganze Geschichte nun mit meinen Mitteln ans Rennen gebracht.
> Also , alles gut !



...also es geht doch mit CFC...laßt euch das noch gesagt sein ... und jetzt würde ich einen moderator bitten, dieses leidige thema endlich zu schließen - DANKE!


----------

